# Need an Info- NZ



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi

I am moving to wellington and its winters,rainy and cold
I will move in august ..
The place where I come from is not so cold and we just use pullovers/jackets in winters
I shall be thankful if anyone can suggest me 

1:- Best Online store to buy warm inners,jackets,mufflers,caps,woollen etc 
I need to buy or make an estimate 
I want to buy in NZ only due to the difference in quality

2:- Best website to order casual and formal footware [ I know there are individual websites like adidas providing that but just wanna know if some website providing discounted footware across brands

3:- Any good website to search rentals 

I am familiar with trademe/gumtree,nzrealestate,nzflatmates .looking for any other sites for above mentioned 3 points

Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi I am moving to wellington and its winters,rainy and cold I will move in august .. The place where I come from is not so cold and we just use pullovers/jackets in winters I shall be thankful if anyone can suggest me 1:- Best Online store to buy warm inners,jackets,mufflers,caps,woollen etc I need to buy or make an estimate I want to buy in NZ only due to the difference in quality 2:- Best website to order casual and formal footware [ I know there are individual websites like adidas providing that but just wanna know if some website providing discounted footware across brands 3:- Any good website to search rentals I am familiar with trademe/gumtree,nzrealestate,nzflatmates .looking for any other sites for above mentioned 3 points Thanks in advance


1. Kathmandu is a good shop for really warm winter jackets etc. Also try macpac and bivouac....all .co.nz
For bargain clothing look at warehouse and kmart - again all .co.nz
These sell really decent snowboarding and skiing jackets/pants for good prices.

2. Bargain footwear look at Number One Shoes. Use google to find the site as it may be number 1 shoes ?

3. TradeMe is about the best. There are others but the majority of ads will appear on TradeMe anyway as it gets to the most people.


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Many Thanks for good suggestion


----------

